# Rating plummeting due to Nissan Juke



## djino

I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.

I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.

After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.

Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*

I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.








I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.

*Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


----------



## The Kid

Buy some red tape and outline the door handle.


----------



## djino

The Kid said:


> Buy some red tape and outline the door handle.


lol, I am not putting any tape on my car. Thanks.

djino


----------



## The Kid

Maybe a magnetic sign"door handle up there dumb ass"


----------



## madman2k

I guess you could stand by the curb/back door of the car as long as it's an area where parking is allowed.


----------



## Huberis

Try to throw your voice then mimic the kind of voice you here over the speakers at the airport telling you to keep walking and not to push the revolving doors. You need to sound like a robot without moving your lips, tell when the handle is, they'll think its the car talking to 'em. They will be impressed you have a talking car. Give them the future.


----------



## djino

I wish my Juke would allow me to control the door locks of the back seat only, that way I could keep the front passenger door locked and if they try to open it, I can tell them the handle is there (pointing to the back seat door handle). *sigh*.

what to do...

djino


----------



## UberXTampa

put white gloves and open the door for them as they approach! That's exactly what I do!


----------



## djino

UberXTampa said:


> put white gloves and open the door for them as they approach! That's exactly what I do!


Too much work for UberX . I will *only* get out of the car if they have luggage that needs to enter the back. Especially when the pax here are trained not to tip Uber drivers.

djino


----------



## UberXTampa

djino said:


> Too much work for UberX . I will *only* get out of the car if they have luggage that needs to enter the back. Especially when the pax here are trained not to tip Uber drivers.
> 
> djino


I was trying to be sarcastic. I also only get out if they have stuff to put in the car. I make sure it goes in the trunk and also does not scratch my bumper.


----------



## SCdave

The fewer the trips the greater the rating swings can be (pls correct me if that's wrong)?

Most passengers sit in back but having front seat PAX is not unusual. Even have the guy sometimes sit upfront with me when only two PAX (guy & girl). Always thought that was strange.

Don't know what to do about the Juke flush back door handles though. Maybe a flashlight/pointer with a Juke "Bat Signal" you can flash on the rear window?


----------



## LEAFdriver

The Kid said:


> Buy some red tape and outline the door handle.


 OP....I was ROFLOL when I read your post! That is going to be an obstacle to overcome for sure! I drive my Nissan LEAF as much as possible for Ubering since it saves me on GAS costs! But before I took it out the first time, I got some reflective tape and put it at the inside top of the back door jambs.....because since the back seats are higher than the front seats....there wasn't as much headroom clearance when entering the back seat! (I knew this from personal experience with friends who would get in the back and hit their heads on the way in!) Then, after I put on this reflective tape...I think maybe only 1 or 2 pax have hit their heads entering the back seat! The tape is only visible AFTER you open the back door. So, I think 'The Kid's" recommendation is not too absurd!  Just find a product that would not damage your car and would also look nice! It takes a little ingenuity....but I'm sure there is some good 'work-around' for ya!


----------



## UberDude2

Nice car. Stupid place to put a door handle. I don't think that fad will last. I can see that being a problem for you.


----------



## UberTaxPro

What mak


djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


What makes you so sure its the car thats causing the rating dip? Most drivers experience this rating dip thing no matter what their driving. I don't think you've driven enough yet to have a reliable data set. The car is what it is and unless you want to get a different car just stop worrying about it and concentrate on the things you can control like getting to the call quickly, knowing the area, keeping car clean etc.. At least wait till you do 2 or 3 hundred trips first before you start blaming it on the car.


----------



## djino

SCdave said:


> The fewer the trips the greater the rating swings can be (pls correct me if that's wrong)?


This is true. But assuming what I describe is causing the ratings to dip, then it should be something I should take care of sooner rather than later, or I face being deactivated like this guy -> https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-4-5-no-feedback-given.18549/



SCdave said:


> Most passengers sit in back but having front seat PAX is not unusual. Even have the guy sometimes sit upfront with me when only two PAX (guy & girl). Always thought that was strange.


That is strange lol.



SCdave said:


> Don't know what to do about the Juke flush back door handles though. Maybe a flashlight/pointer with a Juke "Bat Signal" you can flash on the rear window?


lol.

djino


----------



## djino

LEAFdriver said:


> OP....I was ROFLOL when I read your post! That is going to be an obstacle to overcome for sure! I drive my Nissan LEAF as much as possible for Ubering since it saves me on GAS costs! But before I took it out the first time, I got some reflective tape and put it at the inside top of the back door jambs.....because since the back seats are higher than the front seats....there wasn't as much headroom clearance when entering the back seat! (I knew this from personal experience with friends who would get in the back and hit their heads on the way in!) Then, after I put on this reflective tape...I think maybe only 1 or 2 pax have hit their heads entering the back seat! The tape is only visible AFTER you open the back door. So, I think 'The Kid's" recommendation is not too absurd!  Just find a product that would not damage your car and would also look nice! It takes a little ingenuity....but I'm sure there is some good 'work-around' for ya!


lol hmmm. Do you have a recommendation on a good tape product?

I think my plan of action though is to unlock all doors on arrival, but then reach over to the front passenger door to lock that itself. This won't solve the confusion of where the door handle is, but I can always nicely shout that its the vertical handle to the left of the window.

djino
"*shrugs* lol"


----------



## Huberis

djino said:


> This is true. But assuming what I describe is causing the ratings to dip, then it should be something I should take care of sooner rather than later, or I face being deactivated like this guy -> https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-4-5-no-feedback-given.18549/
> 
> That is strange lol.
> 
> lol.
> 
> djino


Just relax, try to enjoy doing your work with what you have. If your car door handles puts your work future at risk, trust me, it isn't your door handles that are your biggest concern. Go out and work with an uncluttered mind, pay attention to what is real. Whoever mentioned your lack of rides..... let them happen.


----------



## djino

UberDude2 said:


> Nice car. Stupid place to put a door handle. I don't think that fad will last. I can see that being a problem for you.


Thanks. And I agree about the handles. But I just gotta try to find the most optimal way to get a single pax to enter the back without it affecting my rating


----------



## UberTaxPro

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


If you can't stop worrying about it, and if you don't want to get out of the car, maybe you could call or text the pax to let them know about the door handle location before you arrive.


----------



## djino

UberTaxPro said:


> What mak
> 
> What makes you so sure its the car thats causing the rating dip?


I obviously can't say for sure if its that. I can only make the clear assumption based on the few single pax who sat in the front and kept quiet and then having my rating be decreased shortly after the ride. There could be other reasons for the rating dip, but its the only reason I can think of when I revisit the trip in my head lol.



UberTaxPro said:


> Most drivers experience this rating dip thing no matter what their driving. I don't think you've driven enough yet to have a reliable data set. The car is what it is and unless you want to get a different car just stop worrying about it and concentrate on the things you can control like getting to the call quickly, knowing the area, keeping car clean etc.. At least wait till you do 2 or 3 hundred trips first before you start blaming it on the car.


You are probably right. But how could I get to 2 or 3 hundred trips if pax continue to low rate me due to this issue and then a deactivation from Uber comes. Your only option with Uber is to fix it before they deactivate.

djino


----------



## djino

UberTaxPro said:


> If you can't stop worrying about it, and if you don't want to get out of the car, maybe you could call or text the pax to let them know about the door handle location before you arrive.


This is a good idea. I hadn't thought of that. *THIS I MAY DO INSTEAD*

Thanks for the suggestion UberTaxPro

djino


----------



## UberTaxPro

djino said:


> I obviously can't say for sure if its that. I can only make the clear assumption based on the few single pax who sat in the front and kept quiet and then having my rating be decreased shortly after the ride. There could be other reasons for the rating dip, but its the only reason I can think of when I revisit the trip in my head lol.
> 
> You are probably right. But how could I get to 2 or 3 hundred trips if pax continue to low rate me due to this issue and then a deactivation from Uber comes. Your only option with Uber is to fix it before they deactivate.
> 
> djino


When I started I worried about ratings just like your doing. It was a total waste of time. I kept a 5 rating for 3 or 4 days and thought it was always gonna be that way. Then I panicked when it dropped to 4.65 one week. I've driven for 1 year now and my rating is 4.88. You've got to expect rating fluctuations especially in the beginning. They won't deactivate you early on so my advice is to stop worrying about it. Even if your rating drops really low they'll give you another chance. I think they send you to school for a few days then you start all over with a 5 rating. You should worry more about your business and money than ratings.


----------



## UberDude2

djino said:


> Thanks. And I agree about the handles. But I just gotta try to find the most optimal way to get a single pax to enter the back without it affecting my rating


I would roll down the back window and as they approach i would say the door handle is at the top. That will take their focus from where the handle usually is to the point of where it actually is. Then as they jump in i would use that as a point of conversation on how much you like the car but those handles drive you crazy because everyone has problems finding it.
It's the technique of laughing at yourself, it takes the hot air out of the situation.


----------



## Huberis

djino said:


> I obviously can't say for sure if its that. I can only make the clear assumption based on the few single pax who sat in the front and kept quiet and then having my rating be decreased shortly after the ride. There could be other reasons for the rating dip, but its the only reason I can think of when I revisit the trip in my head lol.
> 
> You are probably right. But how could I get to 2 or 3 hundred trips if pax continue to low rate me due to this issue and then a deactivation from Uber comes. Your only option with Uber is to fix it before they deactivate.
> 
> djino


Once a driver is established, they rate you over 500 trips. You will not see the effect of a rating so shortly after a ride.

You need to gain some confidence. The door handle is fine. Don't make someone feel stupid for not being able to find the handle, but get it in your mind that the location isn't that big a deal...... it's just an opportunity to work on your communication skills.

I am not an Uber driver, never have been. I have been a taxi driver for 15 years...... communicate to your pax. Anything less than 5 stars for you is a fail right? Seems to me, communicate that to your drivers in a meaningful way. You would do that by how you rate them and communicate it to them simply and clearly.

As you are letting them out of your car, you could tell them, "I'm going to rate you right now five stars because anything less than 5 is a fail and I appreciate your business." Something like that. You would do that with anyone who is within bounds of acceptable behavior. Rate them in front of you and be done.

You could even make it a joke, "Well, even though you didn't pass the door handle test, I'm giving you five stars." You should understand, some people are going to rate with a poor understanding of the metrics at hand. Others could use the rating system to punish and it may even be you they had in mind they want to punish.

You haven't been around to worry about the irrational issues that revolve around the rating scene. Do you really want to work in an environment where you believe your car's door handles could limit your future? They don't, they just point to a need to communicate better.

Give that some thought, you will have enough to piss you off later that is far more worthy of time, energy and attention.

Enjoy your first weeks........ they are your salad days.


----------



## SCdave

I wouldn't keep front door locked. Might be more annoying for PAX then helpful.

After you do your routine for getting trip started and are off, maybe ask a few of the front sitting PAX the question. Just ask if they could help you and if it was okay to ask a question about the Juke rear doors. Something like, the Juke has flush door handles in the rear, do you think they are confusing or not a big deal. Might not be a big deal after all?

And everyone has their own thawng, but I usually say at the beginning:

"Hi, do you have everything you need like your keys, wallets, and phones (if group, obviously one pax has phone he is usually holding).

Then at end something like:

"Thank you for letting me drive you today/tonight. I really appreciate it. Make sure you didn't leave anything."


----------



## Huberis

Can you cover the handle in the flashy vinyl people use to cover their Audi R8s with? Do it in a contrasting color. You hit it with a heat gun and it pulls tight. It may stick to the plastic I suppose.


----------



## Huberis

djino said:


> This is a good idea. I hadn't thought of that. *THIS I MAY DO INSTEAD*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion UberTaxPro
> 
> djino


Whatever you do: Don't feed crazy. This is likely to be the only period in your career you and Travis should agree that the ratings don't provide much to go by.


----------



## Desert Driver

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


There are a few models on the market today that have that style rear door handle and I have oft wondered if people might get confused by it. Dark area, drunk pax - could very well be a problem.

You certainly don't want to mess up the finish of you car with tape, so I'm thinking a small sheet magnet covered in luminescent paint, then in black the words DOOR HANDLE and an arrow. What do you think?


----------



## Tony_2015

High visibility tape would help them locate the handle for sure. Rubbing alcohol would dissolve the adhesive when you remove the tape, so I wouldn't worry about damage to the vehicle provided the handle material is solid.


----------



## jerseymc

Just use a reflective tape to cover the handle as mentioned above or plasti dip the handle in a contrast color. In either case, no damage when you're ready to remove it after you retired from uber.


----------



## Fauxknight

Honestly it's probably not the door handle losing you ratings, it's those back seats. The back seats in a Juke are like the back seats in a sports car, they're there, but not for serious use. I went to a Nissan event the other week to get some free stuff and the only vehicle I was interested at looking at was the Juke (I like odd cars and Nissan doesn't offer any hybrids atm). I drive a PriusC (a compact Prius hatchback), and I was appalled that the Juke had smaller rear seats and a smaller trunk than my diminutive vehicle, I immediately crossed it off my list of potential Uber vehicles.


----------



## djino

Desert Driver said:


> There are a few models on the market today that have that style rear door handle and I have oft wondered if people might get confused by it. Dark area, drunk pax - could very well be a problem.


Exactly. All my driving has been during the evening, night, which make it hard for PAX to see the handle I guess. But again, this seems to be only an issue with Single Pax. Pax that come in groups of 2 or 3 are able to quickly identify the door handle. *shrugs*



Desert Driver said:


> You certainly don't want to mess up the finish of you car with tape, so I'm thinking a small sheet magnet covered in luminescent paint, then in black the words DOOR HANDLE and an arrow. What do you think?


I think this is a good idea.

djino


----------



## djino

Fauxknight said:


> Honestly it's probably not the door handle losing you ratings, it's those back seats. The back seats in a Juke are like the back seats in a sports car, they're there, but not for serious use. I went to a Nissan event the other week to get some free stuff and the only vehicle I was interested at looking at was the Juke (I like odd cars and Nissan doesn't offer any hybrids atm). I drive a PriusC (a compact Prius hatchback), and I was appalled that the Juke had smaller rear seats and a smaller trunk than my diminutive vehicle, I immediately crossed it off my list of potential Uber vehicles.


Friends/Family/Coworkers who have driven with me have never taken issue to the confort of my seats. I think you are over exaggerating that point in my opinion.

djino


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

djino said:


> This is true. But assuming what I describe is causing the ratings to dip, then it should be something I should take care of sooner rather than later, or I face being deactivated like this guy -> https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-4-5-no-feedback-given.18549/
> 
> That is strange lol.
> 
> lol.
> 
> djino


Roll down the window as they approach and tell them "door handle for back seat is at the back top of rear door." 90 % seem to prefer the back and if they want to sit up front they'll usually say so in my experience. I always keep a notepad etc in the front and only move it if they really want to sit up front or if there are 3 or more pax.

Then joke with them about the weird design. They'll either agree and now you're in their minds on the same page or they'll think it's cool in which case you agree it's totally cool but it takes some folks a while to get used to it.


----------



## Sydney Uber

djino said:


> lol, I am not putting any tape on my car. Thanks.
> 
> djino


How about Barber Shop swirls?


----------



## Sydney Uber

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


Maybe a photo of Dick Cheney on the handle with a professionally sign written request to "Pull Dick to Enter".


----------



## Pascal O.

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.


I can assure u it has to do w/ the car & to be honest, you deserve it. That is an UGLY & nonpratical car to be doing UberX in & I would rather drive a Toyota Prius than that.

Ask urself, how would u feel if u where about to head out w/ ur partner to go clubbing & some1 pulled up in ur car -- that places the rear door handle in such an obscene location -- to pick u up?

Let alone how do u expect tipsy drunk pax to find ur door handle in their state of mind in the night time.

Moreover, the other day I picked up three pax that were heading to the International airport w/ three medium suitcases & two carry on bags. W/ ur car, one of the pax would have to have been left behind.

Ur car is just NOT a practical UberX vehicle.

The pax are voting w/ their ratings & right now it's not in ur favor


----------



## Desert Driver

Pascal O. said:


> I can assure u it has to do w/ the car & to be honest, you deserve it. That is an UGLY & nonpratical car to be doing UberX in & I would rather drive a Toyota Prius than that.
> 
> Ask urself, how would u feel if u where about to head out w/ ur partner to go clubbing & some1 pulled up in ur car -- that places the rear door handle in such an obscene location -- to pick u up?
> 
> Let alone how do u expect tipsy drunk pax to find ur door handle in their state of mind in the night time.
> 
> Moreover, the other day I picked up three pax that were heading to the International airport w/ three medium suitcases & one carry one. W/ ur car, one of the pax would have to have been left behind.
> 
> Ur car is just NOT a practical UberX vehicle.
> 
> The pax are voting w/ their ratings & right now it's not in ur favor


Opinionated much?


----------



## Pascal O.

Desert Driver said:


> Opinionated much?


His low rating backs up my analysis...

So wats ur problem? Are u his mother or sth?


----------



## Desert Driver

Pascal O. said:


> His low rating backs up my analysis...
> 
> So wats ur problem? Are u his mother or sth?


No, not at all. I was simply observing that you're a very opinionated bloke.


----------



## Pascal O.

Desert Driver said:


> No, not at all. I was simply observing that you're a very opinionated bloke.


Yea I tend to be blunt. Especially wen ppl put themselves in negative situations w/ out being pragmatic.

In this situation, if I had a Nissan Juke -- which I never would due to its hideousness -- I wouldn't do Uberx. I have done enough UberX runs over here in Atlanta picking up pax from hotels & apartments heading to the airport to know that it wouldn't be practical. I can sometimes barely fit the luggages in my 15' Honda Accord.

Thus, if djino sees a pattern where his/her rating is taking a hit due to the form factor of their ride, get another car or eventually get deactivated from low ratings.

The Nissan Juke couldn't comfortably fit 4 grown average size adults together.

So why risk driving it? You are only going to get nasty ratings.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

You're going to get nasty ratings regardless. It's not that easy just to "get another car". Especially if the only motive is to appease the "self entitled" pax.


----------



## Pascal O.

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're going to get nasty ratings regardless. It's not that easy just to "get another car". Especially if the only motive is to appease the "self entitled" pax.


You're right about the possibility of getting nasty ratings regardless but that probability increases the moment the pax dislikes sth about u, whether it be ur color of skin, dressing, or the most obvious -- the car you pick them up in.

Ofcourse I would NEVER recommend one get a new ride because of Uber, especially w/ the current rates. But @ this point in time, getting constant bad ratings is only going to result in the inevitable, deactivation.

Believe it or not, having a decent looking car plays a big role in how pax treat u.

Although I often have no issues being social w/ pax, I have noticed ever since I got my new ride -- NOT thru Uber/Santander but via my own personal bank -- pax, especially the young ladies, often compliment my ride once they see it & get in & it sets the tone for the ride.

Now does that mean I will always get a 5 star because of my ride? Nope. My music & attitude play a role too. But my last 38 trips according to my Uber driver dashboard have been 5 stars & my rating is now @ a *4.88 *from a *4.73 *after a jack** gave me a 1-star a while back.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I do agree there are a lot of things drivers can do on their end to improve the odds of getting the best ratings. I've seen some post here about not driving past a certain hour, which is good advice if you want to avoid driving drunks around. The one I will not give into is the water and snacks. The ratings system is ubers way of putting it's drivers on a tight leash.


----------



## Pascal O.

DrJeecheroo said:


> I do agree there are a lot of things drivers can do on their end to improve the odds of getting the best ratings. I've seen some post here about not driving past a certain hour, which is good advice if you want to avoid driving drunks around. The one I will not give into is the water and snacks. The ratings system is ubers way of putting it's drivers on a tight leash.


I started doing UberX in March 2014 here in Atlanta, GA. It only took me 3 weeks to realize providing gum to pax was a HORRIBLE idea. At the carwash I wash my car, you do the inside urself & then drive thru the wash. I would always see gum wraps everywhere.

Hence forth, I NEVER offered anything in my ride other than a phone charger IF u asked. My rating has either stayed the same or gone up.

Thus, I completely agree w/ ur stance that giving provisions hurts nothing but YOUR profit. Period


----------



## Sydney Uber

Desert Driver said:


> No, not at all. I was simply observing that you're a very opinionated bloke.


"Bloke"! I thought that was an Aussie term. Or did you toss that bait out just for me?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Pascal O. said:


> I started doing UberX in March 2014 here in Atlanta, GA. It only took me 3 weeks to realize providing gum to pax was a HORRIBLE idea. At the carwash I wash my car, you do the inside urself & then drive thru the wash. I would always see gum wraps everywhere.
> 
> Hence forth, I NEVER offered anything in my ride other than a phone charger IF u asked. My rating has either stayed the same or gone up.
> 
> Thus, I completely agree w/ ur stance that giving provisions hurts nothing but YOUR profit. Period


POST # 45 / Pascal O.: Notable Bison
MUST INTERVENE
in Moderative Mode.
FIRST: Pascal, tone down "Bluntness".
The #2 Notable scrurbscrud would
thank me for warning YOU that "insti-
gating" is a Fine Line to Walk. You and
I BOTH agree that the Nissan Juke is
2015's Pontiac Aztek, only LESS prac-
tical, but Your Point is lost on the OP.

If he chooses to Report You, you ARE
on the Fast Track to being Banned...
which SUCKS OUT LOUD!

Bison's First Ban resulted from Some-
thing Seemingly Innocuous, too. He
was not even Well-Known when "It Happened."

Number 2 Notable scrurbscrud has
been Proudly Proactive in his Role as "Accidental Curmudgeon" and #[F]
Uber Detractor-in-Chief. With 18.47
Posts & Replies/Day, his Proselytizing
was Ubiquititous. Additionally,"Lock-
ing Horns" was his "thing."

That Determination, when involving
the Appropriate "Treatment of NUber-
ers", has had him GONE from These
Forums for the last 31 Days. To make Matters Worse, his Chief Recipient of Opinion, the #4 Notable UberHammer argued FOR Leniency & Free Expres-
sion onScrurbs' Behalf... to no avail.
Despite the Vacuum at the Top, the
Forum's Owner is Focused on Mem-
bership Growth AND Retention. Abu-
sing Travis is De Rigueur; abuse of Fellow Members ist Verbotten!

SECOND : djino : The Kindest that I can
be is to seek a Neutral Information Source
from which to draw out a Disinterested
Opinion that reflects my misgivings
about the Juke as a #[F]Uber Vehicle
ESPECIALLY in light of Your PAX appar-
ent concerns about aspects of ingress.

From Wikipedia(CAPS are mine): 
REACTION
"Reviews regarding the Nissan Juke have
mainly been somewhat positive with the
vehicle's unconventional styling regard-
ed as a matter of personal taste. MANY
regard the TIGHT INTERIOR DIMENSIONS
AS A NEGATIVE."

Given the Absolute of Ratings, you will
have to be Creative and Work Hard to
overcome the limitations of Your "Mini
Crossover".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Pascal O. said:


> I can assure u it has to do w/ the car & to be honest, you deserve it. That is an UGLY & nonpratical car to be doing UberX in & I would rather drive a Toyota Prius than that.
> 
> Ask urself, how would u feel if u where about to head out w/ ur partner to go clubbing & some1 pulled up in ur car -- that places the rear door handle in such an obscene location -- to pick u up?
> 
> Let alone how do u expect tipsy drunk pax to find ur door handle in their state of mind in the night time.
> 
> Moreover, the other day I picked up three pax that were heading to the International airport w/ three medium suitcases & two carry on bags. W/ ur car, one of the pax would have to have been left behind.
> 
> Ur car is just NOT a practical UberX vehicle.
> 
> The pax are voting w/ their ratings & right now it's not in ur favor


Why are you being such a dick?


----------



## UberDude2

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 45 / Pascal O.: Notable Bison
> MUST INTERVENE
> in Moderative Mode.
> FIRST: Pascal, tone down "Bluntness".
> The #2 Notable scrurbscrud would
> thank me for warning YOU that "insti-
> gating" is a Fine Line to Walk. You and
> I BOTH agree that the Nissan Juke is
> 2015's Pontiac Aztek, only LESS prac-
> tical, but Your Point is lost on the OP.
> 
> If he chooses to Report You, you ARE
> on the Fast Track to being Banned...
> which SUCKS OUT LOUD!
> 
> Bison's First Ban resulted from Some-
> thing Seemingly Innocuous, too. He
> was not even Well-Known when "It Happened."
> 
> Number 2 Notable scrurbscrud has
> been Proudly Proactive in his Role as "Accidental Curmudgeon" and #[F]
> Uber Detractor-in-Chief. With 18.47
> Posts & Replies/Day, his Proselytizing
> was Ubiquititous. Additionally,"Lock-
> ing Horns" was his "thing."
> 
> That Determination, when involving
> the Appropriate "Treatment of NUber-
> ers", has had him GONE from These
> Forums for the last 31 Days. To make Matters Worse, his Chief Recipient of Opinion, the #4 Notable UberHammer argued FOR Leniency & Free Expres-
> sion onScrurbs' Behalf... to no avail.
> Despite the Vacuum at the Top, the
> Forum's Owner is Focused on Mem-
> bership Growth AND Retention. Abu-
> sing Travis is De Rigueur; abuse of Fellow Members ist Verbotten!
> 
> SECOND : djino : The Kindest that I can
> be is to seek a Neutral Information Source
> from which to draw out a Disinterested
> Opinion that reflects my misgivings
> about the Juke as a #[F]Uber Vehicle
> ESPECIALLY in light of Your PAX appar-
> ent concerns about aspects of ingress.
> 
> From Wikipedia(CAPS are mine):
> REACTION
> "Reviews regarding the Nissan Juke have
> mainly been somewhat positive with the
> vehicle's unconventional styling regard-
> ed as a matter of personal taste. MANY
> regard the TIGHT INTERIOR DIMENSIONS
> AS A NEGATIVE."
> 
> Given the Absolute of Ratings, you will
> have to be Creative and Work Hard to
> overcome the limitations of Your "Mini
> Crossover".


Casuale Haberdasher you're a different kind of dude. I'm trying to imagine you at a party. Should i be drunk when i talk to you or before i have drinks?
p.s. who is Bison? Would he or she be at the party too?


----------



## Pascal O.

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 45 / Pascal O.: Notable Bison
> MUST INTERVENE
> in Moderative Mode.
> FIRST: Pascal, tone down "Bluntness".
> The #2 Notable scrurbscrud would
> thank me for warning YOU that "insti-
> gating" is a Fine Line to Walk. You and
> I BOTH agree that the Nissan Juke is
> 2015's Pontiac Aztek, only LESS prac-
> tical, but Your Point is lost on the OP.
> 
> If he chooses to Report You, you ARE
> on the Fast Track to being Banned...
> which SUCKS OUT LOUD!


First of all, why do type in a vertical form like that. It's rather annoying. I could barely understand the message u were trying to communicate.

- Also, as I have gotten "likes" from most of my statements on this thread & several others, it is clear I am not being a troll but putting my subjective opinion on the table and leaving it for others to decide how they feel about it. I like to consider myself a realist.

- If I were to be banned -- which I honestly could give a crap about -- I can simply make a new account & using a VPN tunnel continue the contribution I bring to this forum under a new alias.

- You act like I just came out & said, "the Nissan Juke sucks." Not only did I explain my stance on why his rating is what it is but I went on to give him advice/recommendations on how to tackle the matter based on my personal UberX experience. Is that wrong?

So point being, if this is an open forum & I am not cursing @ any1 or threatening any1 & yet I get banned. So be it. I will be back under a new alias if am bothered enough to even make one.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why are you being such a dick?


How so... Care to elaborate?

If not, keep it moving.



*Side note*

Casuale Haberdasher , why did you "like" my statement then go on to "like" Fuzzyelvis statement calling be a d***?

deceitful much?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberDude2 said:


> Casuale Haberdasher you're a different kind of dude. I'm trying to imagine you at a party. Should i be drunk when i talk to you or before i have drinks?
> p.s. who is Bison? Would he or she be at the party too?


POST # 49 / UberDude2 : Either way,
Your Option. You are,
after all "The Most Interesting Man in
The World."

Bison finds humans comical.


----------



## UberDude2

I have to admit, even i'm guilty of it sometimes....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Pascal O. said:


> First of all, why do type in a vertical form like that. It's rather annoying. I could barely understand the message u were trying to communicate.
> 
> - Also, as I have gotten "likes" from most of my statements on this thread & several others, it is clear I am not being a troll but putting my subjective opinion on the table and leaving it for others to decide how they feel about it. I like to consider myself a realist.
> 
> - If I were to be banned -- which I honestly could give a crap about -- I can simply make a new account & using a VPN tunnel continue the contribution I bring to this forum under a new alias.
> 
> - You act like I just came out & said, "the Nissan Juke sucks." Not only did I explain my stance on why his rating is what it is but I went on to give him advice/recommendations on how to tackle the matter based on my personal UberX experience. Is that wrong?
> 
> So point being, if this is an open forum & I am not cursing @ any1 or threatening any1 & yet I get banned. So be it. I will be back under a new alias if am bothered enough to even make one.
> 
> How so... Care to elaborate?
> 
> If not, keep it moving.
> 
> 
> 
> *Side note*
> 
> Casuale Haberdasher , why did you "like" my statement then go on to "like" Fuzzyelvis statement calling be a d***?
> 
> deceitful much?


POST # 50 /Pascal O. :Bison only sought
to Enlighten with Specifics
of Actual Forum Situations currently
ongoing.

I did not "call" you anything.

You say that you like to
BE "blunt" so be willing to "dial it back"
in a NUberer Situation.

You have Valid
Points, the Juke's Appearance right at
the top. But your delivery is unabash-
edly harsh, hence the female commen-
tary from Fuzzyelvis .


----------



## Pascal O.

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 50 /Pascal O. :Bison only sought
> to Enlighten with Specifics
> of Actual Forum Situations currently
> ongoing.
> 
> I did not "call" you anything.
> 
> You say that you like to
> BE "blunt" so be willing to "dial it back"
> in a NUberer Situation.
> 
> You have Valid
> Points, the Juke's Appearance right at
> the top. But your delivery is unabash-
> edly harsh, hence the female commen-
> tary from Fuzzyelvis .


 Fair enough...


----------



## SCdave

UberDude2 said:


> Casuale Haberdasher you're a different kind of dude. I'm trying to imagine you at a party. Should i be drunk when i talk to you or before i have drinks?
> p.s. who is Bison? Would he or she be at the party too?


I think our resident poet once said he likes magic. Or was that mushrooms. Whatever, it was something like that


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Passengers have a slight preference toward keeping their stuff with them. Up to and including god damned golf clubs. Don’t indulge this preference. Offer and offer.


----------



## MoneyUber4

I don't think the door handles is the problem. I smell something else here.


----------



## djino

MoneyUber4 said:


> I don't think the door handles is the problem. I smell something else here.


Please share with me what you smell? I do shower every day and apply deodorant and have a decent smelling car freshener hanging from my review mirror. 

Or perhaps you share the same opinion as Pascal O. who dislikes the car I drive and believes I should drive something else just like that (which is an opinion I don't care to respond too, because its pointless and brings nothing to the discussion). <-- FYI...which is an opinon that is of opposite of at least 50% of the 14 pax I have picked up who made a comment that they really like the look of this car when starting a conversation with me as they got in the Juke.

djino


----------



## Pascal O.

djino said:


> Please share with me what you smell? I do shower every day and apply deodorant and have a decent smelling car freshener hanging from my review mirror.
> 
> Or perhaps you share the same opinion as Pascal O. who dislikes the car I drive and believes I should drive something else just like that (which is an opinion I don't care to respond too, because its pointless and brings nothing to the discussion). <-- FYI...which is an opinon that is of opposite of at least 50% of the 14 pax I have picked up who made a comment that they really like the look of this car when starting a conversation with me as they got in the Juke.
> 
> djino


So if I understand u correctly, 50% of ur pax comment on how much they like ur ride yet ur rating is still going in the direction it is going?

Pax often say thing just to say them. I say that to say I would take anything from a group that is made up predominantly by entitled, cheap & self absorbed individuals w/ a grain of salt.

Also, why do u think ur rating is where it is then?


----------



## djino

Pascal O. said:


> Also, why do u think ur rating is where it is then?


If you bothered to read my first post, you'd know the answer to what I "think" caused the dip.

djino


----------



## Pascal O.

djino said:


> If you bothered to read my first post, you'd know the answer to what I "think" caused the dip.
> 
> djino


I already read ur first post in its entirety. I wanted to see if u had come to a new conclusion after hearing from others on the forum...

But since u wish to be smart w/ me...I will let u be then...


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Dino, what was you first post, and what caused the dipper?


----------



## UberDude2

UberDude2 said:


> Nice car. Stupid place to put a door handle. I don't think that fad will last. I can see that being a problem for you.


Like i said, i think it's a nice car. If we all only liked the same car, this would be a boring world so you can't please them all. Some may appreciate the new car others may not. It's out of your control at this point, no matter what car you drive. I can say this though, i would rather sit in that nice new car regardless of where the handle is located then to sit in some older 2000 model car with ripped seats and a stench to go with it.
Even though the handle is not in the conventional location only an anal retentive person would see that as a reason to give you a lower rating
_(The term *anal retentive* (also *anally retentive*), commonly abbreviated to *anal*,[1] is used to describe a person who pays such attention to detail that the obsession becomes an annoyance to others, potentially to the detriment of the anal-retentive person.)_
Your rating will fluctuate a lot because you don't have a lot of rides under your belt but eventually you could have 3 weeks in a row like the one you just had and it will hardly affect your rating at all because it all averages out.
When i said you would have a problem i didn't mean with your rating. I meant with riders being confused each time they approached the car. I don't think that necessarily translates to a hit on your rating. Don't sweat the small things that are out of your control.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

The only thing I could understand the pax being annoyed with about a car, is: Messy, dirty, doors/window don't open property, the cushions in the backseat have been torn up... other then the conditions of the car itself, I don't know why a pax would have a problem with a certain make of a car... Especially if it's uberx. Now if the exterior or interior color is pink I might understand.


----------



## djino

UberDude2 said:


> Like i said, i think it's a nice car. If we all only liked the same car, this would be a boring world so you can't please them all. Some may appreciate the new car others may not. It's out of your control at this point, no matter what car you drive. I can say this though, i would rather sit in that nice new car regardless of where the handle is located then to sit in some older 2000 model car with ripped seats and a stench to go with it.
> Even though the handle is not in the conventional location only an anal retentive person would see that as a reason to give you a lower rating
> _(The term *anal retentive* (also *anally retentive*), commonly abbreviated to *anal*,[1] is used to describe a person who pays such attention to detail that the obsession becomes an annoyance to others, potentially to the detriment of the anal-retentive person.)_
> Your rating will fluctuate a lot because you don't have a lot of rides under your belt but eventually you could have 3 weeks in a row like the one you just had and it will hardly affect your rating at all because it all averages out.
> When i said you would have a problem i didn't mean with your rating. I meant with riders being confused each time they approached the car. I don't think that necessarily translates to a hit on your rating. Don't sweat the small things that are out of your control.


Thanks for the reply, and I agree with most all of what you wrote. I don't necessary believe the handle itself is the reason, I believe I received the low rating due from the 3 of the 14 single PAX who sat in the front because they didn't see a way of entering the back which is a result of the placement of the rear door handles.

Me being an inexperienced Uber driver, didn't know what typically is expected from a single pax entering the vehicle (in regards to them sitting in the back or the front passenger seat), so I didn't say anything along the lines of "In case you didn't notice, there are rear door handles that are positioned vertically behind the window". My first two nights, I just went with the flow and didn't question the pax's decision on where they would like to sit.

Perhaps in the future, I'll come up with a nice way to say the above. But I'm more likely to do what someone already suggested and just send a text prior or on my arrival about the rear door handles. I think that will resolve this issue and if my ratings continue to dip, I know I at least ruled that out as something I could fix.

djino
"I prefer the sending of a text over placing any tape on my Juke"


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I think those vertical door handles look cool. I'd give a driver six stars if I could. And of course a big tip.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why are you being such a dick?


For some reason he loves baiting the newbies.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


4.78 is a good rating.
As a passenger, I prefer to sit in front, especially if its a smaller vehicle.
There are places in the world where it is considered awkward to sit in the backseat of a taxi cab when riding alone.


----------



## good4life

I am finding that in recent times, more and more uber pax are riding in the front seat and I have 'normal' door handles. Because of this, I personally wouldn't worry about it. 

The other thing to remember is that ratings can be delayed so the people you think are rating you low may not be. The pax doesn't have to rate you until they want to use the app again and in some cases it could be hours or days. Don't worry about it, just drive.

Or if you really are concerned go to Santander and get another car! Just kidding, really don't worry about it. It is what it is at the current rates.


----------



## SCdave

djino said:


> Please share with me what you smell? I do shower every day and apply deodorant and have a decent smelling car freshener hanging from my review mirror.
> 
> Or perhaps you share the same opinion as Pascal O. who dislikes the car I drive and believes I should drive something else just like that (which is an opinion I don't care to respond too, because its pointless and brings nothing to the discussion). <-- FYI...which is an opinon that is of opposite of at least 50% of the 14 pax I have picked up who made a comment that they really like the look of this car when starting a conversation with me as they got in the Juke.
> 
> djino


14 trips is just too small a sample to really worry about ratings.

One week I was in the Top 5% of Los Angeles Area with 40-50 trips and like a 4.97 rating. Last week I had 30-40 trips and a 4.67 rating with one day being 3.6 and I currently have an overall 4.87.

Just drive some more focusing on being safe, keeping your car clean, and talking to those who want to talk and keeping quiet with those that don't. Say you will use navigation unless they have a preferred route and let the crazy rating system fall were it may.

Everyone has an opinion about a car. Juke has 4 wheels, 4 doors, and gets decent MPGs I believe. Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## painfreepc

"they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward,"
why do you have a problem with passenger in front seat, passengers feel this and low rate your ass,
i always keep front seat clear and offer it to passengers, even when i drove taxi,

"Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much"
let passengers start the small talk, not you,

you don't have the trip count to see a real rating,

my rating 7 days: 40 trips 4.94
my rating 30 days: 194 trips 4.83
my rating 365 days: 1559 trips 4.88


----------



## zandor

DrJeecheroo said:


> The only thing I could understand the pax being annoyed with about a car, is: Messy, dirty, doors/window don't open property, the cushions in the backseat have been torn up... other then the conditions of the car itself, I don't know why a pax would have a problem with a certain make of a car... Especially if it's uberx. Now if the exterior or interior color is pink I might understand.


One other thing that will annoy pax - an uncomfortable car. I haven't been in a Juke so I have no idea how it is first hand but it looks pretty bad on paper. 32.1" of rear seat leg room according to the specs on edmunds.com. That's pretty tight. Published leg and head room numbers are always a bit fuzzy, but if it is too cramped in back that could hurt your ratings.


----------



## painfreepc

zandor said:


> One other thing that will annoy pax - an uncomfortable car. I haven't been in a Juke so I have no idea how it is first hand but it looks pretty bad on paper. 32.1" of rear seat leg room according to the specs on edmunds.com. That's pretty tight. Published leg and head room numbers are always a bit fuzzy, but if it is too cramped in back that could hurt your ratings.


just my 2 cents, if this car was coming for me i would cancel, if i did take the ride i am not seating in back seat,
only small car i have been in with lots of room is the honda fit.


----------



## UberFrolic

It's too soon to know if it's your car. 

When I did uberblack I drove a BMW 7 series and became 4.2 in two days lol so it's not the car.

I eventually held a 4.88 later on


----------



## Lidman

painfreepc said:


> "they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward,"
> why do you have a problem with passenger in front seat, passengers feel this and low rate your ass,
> i always keep front seat clear and offer it to passengers, even when i drove taxi,
> 
> "Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much"
> let passengers start the small talk, not you,
> 
> you don't have the trip count to see a real rating,
> 
> my rating 7 days: 40 trips 4.94
> my rating 30 days: 194 trips 4.83
> my rating 365 days: 1559 trips 4.88


I prefer to keep all my stuff in the shotgun seat upfront. It discourages pax from sitting up there. Of course if one insists on sitting up there, I will let them. One of good things about not driving for uber, is I don't have to concern myself with this stupendous rating system.


----------



## Lidman

Jeesh.. to all uberx pax in cities that the rate is under $1/mile. you really expect a bmw, or fancytown car and other fancyschmancy vehicle to take you to your little island....


----------



## Pascal O.

DrJeecheroo said:


> For some reason he loves baiting the newbies.


I could care less if they are new or old time drivers. I simply make my thoughts/opinion known.

If u wish to call that baiting, more power to u. Unlike same drivers on here, I actually have a life outside Uber & thus don't need to spend hours on forums antagonizing the "newbies" as u like to call them...


----------



## Lidman

Call it tender loving care...


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Pascal O. said:


> I could care less if they are new or old time drivers. I simply make my thoughts/opinion known.
> 
> If u wish to call that baiting, more power to u. Unlike same drivers on here, I actually have a life outside Uber & thus don't need to spend hours on forums antagonizing the "newbies" as u like to call them...


Obviously you do care, otherwise you wouldn't be acting like such a schmuck.


----------



## Choochie

Personally I like the Juke - looks like fun to drive. I looked at them because I stopped toting my customers around - the great majority follow me (in my day job). Even with my 5 series bmw...
I thought it was a little tight in that Juke so I passed and bought an SUV. The handles are in an odd location but that gives it a aerodynamic look. Just crack the front window and explain the handle is flush at backseat window.
Everyone remarks on my car, how they LOVE it, but that doesn't stop them from downgrading me. They seem so nice but one look at my ratings tells me a few of these people are not. No matter what you do or say or the car, there are a few that will zing you. I think that gives them the power they seek and some sense of joy. After 500 miles your rating will settle and uber told me early on don't worry about your rating until you have 500 rides.


----------



## Pascal O.

DrJeecheroo said:


> Obviously you do care, otherwise you wouldn't be acting like such a schmuck.


Alright Mr Schmuck. Keep flexing ur internet muscles from ur mom's basement computer & keep it moving...


----------



## Lidman

I don't know. If I was a rider and someone pulled in a pink convertible with a hood ornament of Travis, that could be subjected to at least a 3.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


I would much rather a person sit up front with me for a ride. Then I can have a conversation like a human being not a chofer which I am not! I'm just a normal dude making a little extra money when I can.

By the way don't be to worried about your ratings anyway. Unless your a total weirdo or ******** then your ratings will be fine anyway (it is a 500 trip average) if you drop below that after that many trips then you are too weird or don't know how to drive anyway and maybe Uber is not for you. Just saying, give it some more time before concluding that weird handle placement means lower ratings, some passengers rate you low for no reason. Who cares, move on to the next one.


----------



## RockinEZ

I found most people don't rate you at all. Look at your weekly statement. 
It will say something like "You have received xx 5 star reviews out of xx rated trips in the past xx weeks". You will find the number of reviews is only a small percentage of the trips you have made.


----------



## Choochie

RockinEZ said:


> I found most people don't rate you at all. Look at your weekly statement.
> It will say something like "You have received xx 5 star reviews out of xx rated trips in the past xx weeks". You will find the number of reviews is only a small percentage of the trips you have made.


We don't get any statements at all except now we get one with hours driven and number of trips. No feedback.


----------



## good4life

djino Possible solution to your issue would be to cover the handle with Chrome stick on. Check out http://www.autoanything.com/chrome-accessories/ses-chrome-pillar-post-trim .

YMMV


----------



## flashgordonnc

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


As so many experienced drivers have said before. Ignore the ratings and just drive! Unless your an imbecile you will be fine.


----------



## naplestom75

The ratings/poorer experiences can be attributed to the fact that they are clueless millennials in their 20s. These passengers are the worst. They are clueless enough to follow all of the Uber's advice, especially about how they can behave differently then if they were in a cab, like not tipping and riding in the front seat, which no driver wants.


----------



## Jeff Saloon

Choochie said:


> We don't get any statements at all except now we get one with hours driven and number of trips. No feedback.


coochie, coochie, coo


----------



## Jeff Saloon

Drivingmecrazy said:


> I would much rather a person sit up front with me for a ride. Then I can have a conversation like a human being not a chofer which I am not! I'm just a normal dude making a little extra money when I can.
> 
> By the way don't be to worried about your ratings anyway. Unless your a total weirdo or ******** then your ratings will be fine anyway (it is a 500 trip average) if you drop below that after that many trips then you are too weird or don't know how to drive anyway and maybe Uber is not for you. Just saying, give it some more time before concluding that weird handle placement means lower ratings, some passengers rate you low for no reason. Who cares, move on to the next one.


Hey!!! Uber doesn't allow dogs for drivers. I'm pretty sure it says something to that effect in the terms of endearment, or agreement.


----------



## Jeff Saloon

Lidman said:


> I don't know. If I was a rider and someone pulled in a pink convertible with a hood ornament of Travis, that could be subjected to at least a 3.


How dare you mock our glorious CEO! Travis is a legend in his own mind!!!


----------



## Jeff Saloon

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why are you being such a dick?


Pascal calls them as he sees them.


----------



## Choochie

Jeff Saloon said:


> coochie, coochie, coo


Are you in disguise?


----------



## Sydney Uber

djino said:


> Please share with me what you smell? I do shower every day and apply deodorant and have a decent smelling car freshener hanging from my review mirror.
> 
> Or perhaps you share the same opinion as Pascal O. who dislikes the car I drive and believes I should drive something else just like that (which is an opinion I don't care to respond too, because its pointless and brings nothing to the discussion). <-- FYI...which is an opinon that is of opposite of at least 50% of the 14 pax I have picked up who made a comment that they really like the look of this car when starting a conversation with me as they got in the Juke.
> 
> djino


Must be a "love or hate" thing happening


----------



## Emp9

i could see that being an issue especially at night ,pax think its a coupe lol


----------



## djino

Thanks for all the replies in this thread.

After about 60 Trips to date, I'd say about 75% were able to figure out where the Door handles were, and the remaining 25% who opened up the front passenger door, I had indicated/pointed in the direction of the rear door handles. They closed the front passenger door and entered the back.

My ratings have continued to go up since then as I currently have 4.86% 

Thanks again to the several suggestions in this thread.

djino


----------



## The boyzz

The Kid said:


> Buy some red tape and outline the door handle.


I have seen some magnets that are for uber drivers and they point to the door they are on Amazon for 5 dollars a pop I also have a juke NISMO but I use my 2015 Camaro z/28 instead


----------



## dirtylee

Sell the nissan. They a shitty cars anyways.


----------



## djino

dirtylee said:


> Sell the nissan. They a shitty cars anyways.


LOL @ the suggestions to sell my car and by another car for the purpose of increasing my Uber ratings.

djino
"Y'all are funny!"


----------



## Pp23

Buy some white plastidip paint , or whatever colour the car is , and paint that rear door handle to make it more obvious!!!!
Plastidip can be peeled off.


----------



## McGyüber

Jeff Saloon said:


> How dare you mock our glorious CEO! Travis is a legend in his own mind!!!


You say that like we're employees


----------



## ubercharlie

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


I put my box of tissue on my front passenger seat, along with a small flashlight and folded umbrella that I can use as a weapon if necessary.


----------



## forqalso

djino said:


> I wish my Juke would allow me to control the door locks of the back seat only, that way I could keep the front passenger door locked and if they try to open it, I can tell them the handle is there (pointing to the back seat door handle). *sigh*.
> 
> what to do...
> 
> djino


Can't you just lean over and lock the front door manually?


----------



## djino

Guys , you are replying to a thread that is 18 months old . 

This is a non issue . Thanks for your suggestion , but you should take a look at the date of the original post next time . 

Djino


----------



## forqalso

djino said:


> Guys , you are replying to a thread that is 18 months old .
> 
> This is a non issue . Thanks for your suggestion , but you should take a look at the date of the original post next time .
> 
> Djino


You not knowing how to lock your doors is more of a issue, than me responding to help you is a non-issue, regardless of the date. Your question went unanswered until today.


----------



## uberfraud

Drivingmecrazy said:


> I would much rather a person sit up front with me for a ride. Then I can have a conversation like a human being not a chofer which I am not! I'm just a normal dude making a little extra money when I can.
> 
> By the way don't be to worried about your ratings anyway. Unless your a total weirdo or &%[email protected]!* then your ratings will be fine anyway (it is a 500 trip average) if you drop below that after that many trips then you are too weird or don't know how to drive anyway and maybe Uber is not for you. Just saying, give it some more time before concluding that weird handle placement means lower ratings, some passengers rate you low for no reason. Who cares, move on to the next one.


In my vehicle, conversation is extra charge.


----------



## uberfraud

djino said:


> Guys , you are replying to a thread that is 18 months old .
> 
> This is a non issue . Thanks for your suggestion , but you should take a look at the date of the original post next time .
> 
> Djino


Hey how is that ugly car of yours doing these days? Care to update?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

djino said:


> Guys , you are replying to a thread that is 18 months old .
> 
> This is a non issue . Thanks for your suggestion , but you should take a look at the date of the original post next time .
> 
> Djino


Do you still drive that Juke? If so, how many miles have you put on it doing TNC work?


----------



## djino

forqalso said:


> You not knowing how to lock your doors is more of a issue, than me responding to help you is a non-issue, regardless of the date. Your question went unanswered until today.


Not knowing how to lock my doors? Where does it say that I don't know how to lock my doors?

Perhaps you need a bit more of a reading/understanding lesson before responding to posts in a forum.

djino


----------



## forqalso

djino said:


> Not knowing how to lock my doors? Where does it say that I don't know how to lock my doors?
> 
> Perhaps you need a bit more of a reading/understanding lesson before responding to posts in a forum.
> 
> djino





djino said:


> I wish my Juke would allow me to control the door locks of the back seat only, that way I could keep the front passenger door locked and if they try to open it, I can tell them the handle is there (pointing to the back seat door handle). *sigh*.
> 
> what to do...
> 
> djino


Really? You felt the need to insult someone that was trying to help you? You must be a joy to be around.


----------



## djino

forqalso said:


> Really? You felt the need to insult someone that was trying to help you? You must be a joy to be around.


The both of your posts are not helpful nor were they trying to be helpful (if you reread each of his/your recent posts in this thread), so spare me....

And as for the post of mine that you quoted...The Juke driver side door has "one" lock and "one" unlock button that applies to all doors. Pressing my unlock button and then reaching over the passenger door to keep it locked doesn't solve the issue for the majority of pax not seeing the rear passenger door handle and continuing to try to open up the front passenger door with a odd look on their face wondering why I am not letting them in my vehicle.

But as the original post was 18 months ago, this issue is no longer an issue, as I had previously stated, I would simply stretch and reach behind the passenger seat to manually open up the rear passenger door.

djino
"Now that I have explained what was already shown/resolved in this 18 month old thread, perhaps you can move on to wasting your time, by providing unhelpful posts to other old threads on this forum"


----------



## forqalso

Do you think I meant reaching over to lock the front door redesigns the handle on to back door? I only offered a solution for you since you could figure out for yourself how to keep the front door locked while having the back doors unlocked. I'm not too sure what the calendar or your fixation with it has to do with my suggestion.


----------



## noobiznessdriving

I'd rate you a 1 just for simply driving a puke..er juke.


----------



## tohunt4me

Get hydraulic opening gull wing rear doors. Perhaps you can knock over unsuspecting Pax upon arrival !


----------



## tohunt4me

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


Just get a couple of these stickers.
I can get you a good price.


----------



## LAdave18

So, have you been driving with your Juke since the OP? I take it it has worked out? I got one, which is why I'm wondering. I like it, but am afraid the back seats are too small for Uber. What has your experience been?


----------



## tohunt4me

UberXTampa said:


> I was trying to be sarcastic. I also only get out if they have stuff to put in the car. I make sure it goes in the trunk and also does not scratch my bumper.


You get out the car where I work someone will get In and drive off.


----------



## DogPound

Here in NYC we don't allow any pax in the front unless there is a group of 4 for security reasons. I don't care who you are. Had a ping from the airport for a pax from philly he immediately came to the front and I had to school him real quick we don't allow that here in NYC. He understood and thought it was the same as everywhere else. I give them that " WTF?! you don't fit in the back?" look


----------



## yojimboguy

I thought you were concerned that people were down-rating you because the Juke is the ugliest car on the road, reminiscent of a toad. That is a perfectly valid concern.


----------



## CivicMindedMan

The rear doors of the new Honda HR-V are just like the Juke's door handles. This concerns me, as I'm thinking of buying one as winter approaches and driving for Uber during snowy days.


----------



## JoeChargersfan

lol, with the front door handle is the traditional spot i can see where people can be like wtf? People get annoyed boom 1 star


----------



## Samuel ad

Ratings always fall, I was at full 5 stars for a few days and then someone had an issue..its natural. I'm still high in ratings but you can't make everyone happy-it's simple has that.


----------



## Adieu

Buy an OPEN sticker


Or, consider that this might have nothing to do with Nissan Juke

Also, if concerned about rating, limit driving ANYONE RATED LOWER THAT YOU ARE

*AND*

REJECT ALL 5.0 (noob unrated) & 4.8 (5 ratings, only one meaningful one)


----------



## Oscar Levant

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


 don't worry bout the ratings drop, they usually do for a while after you start, and shouldn't go below 4.7


----------



## djino

Oscar Levant said:


> don't worry bout the ratings drop, they usually do for a while after you start, and shouldn't go below 4.7


Thanks, do note that this thread was created in March of 2015. This is no longer an issue as I'm no longer new to the game.

Djino


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


You probably smell Canadian and that is why they rate you low.

Ha, on a serious note, I did a google search for Nissan Juke Uber...because I am looking at one locally...and this is what came up :smiles:

BTW, did you like your Juke? Do you still have it? If I get one, it'd be manual transmission.


----------



## djino

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> You probably smell Canadian and that is why they rate you low.
> 
> Ha, on a serious note, I did a google search for Nissan Juke Uber...because I am looking at one locally...and this is what came up :smiles:


I haven't driven for Uber since 2016/2017.

And as you can see by my avatar, I now own a new Tesla Model Y EV. I think the only time I'd return to rideshare is whenever Tesla comes out with Robotaxi, so that I can allow my car to go out and drive PAX without me in it.

djino


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

djino said:


> I haven't driven for Uber since 2016/2017.
> 
> And as you can see by my avatar, I now own a new Tesla Model Y EV. I think the only time I'd return to rideshare is whenever Tesla comes out with Robotaxi, so that I can allow my car to go out and drive PAX without me in it.
> 
> djino


Nice!!! Tesla is a dream car for me. I have not even ridden in one before. How do you like it?


----------



## djino

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Nice!!! Tesla is a dream car for me. I have not even ridden in one before. How do you like it?


@kcchiefsfan1982 , I wish you lived near me, I'd let you take it out for a spin. Man, the instant torque is amazing. Navigate on Auto-pilot is amazing. Not having to pump gas since I picked her up 3 months ago has been amazing.

djino


----------



## ANT 7

I've rented a Joke before and the back doors are stupid. Entering and leaving the vehicle is a pain.

It's the car for sure.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


Dont worry about the ratings. 
Take it very easy on your brakes 
and transmission....


----------



## djino

This thread is *5 1/2 years old folks*.. I no longer drive the vehicle. I actually stopped driving for Uber in 2016.

I own a Tesla Model Y (as shown in my avatar).

djino


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


Just be kind, smile at the people when they get in your Juke, tell them to have a nice day or evening or night when they get out, and they will probably give you a 5 star. Good luck!


----------



## djino

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Just be kind, smile at the people when they get in your Juke, tell them to have a nice day or evening or night when they get out, and they will probably give you a 5 star. Good luck!












djino


----------



## Fusion_LUser

ANT 7 said:


> I've rented a Joke before and the back doors are stupid. Entering and leaving the vehicle is a pain.
> 
> It's the car for sure.


We were giving a Nissan Versa loaner once and it was horrible to drive. There was a Juke available but thankfully that wasn't given to use to use. Nissan (or Datsun) had some good cars back in the day but these days they are terrible cars. Cars like the Juke, Versa and Sentra and bottom of the barrel cars driven by clueless people that deserve ridicule.


----------



## Amos69

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> You probably smell Canadian and that is why they rate you low.
> 
> Ha, on a serious note, I did a google search for Nissan Juke Uber...because I am looking at one locally...and this is what came up :smiles:
> 
> BTW, did you like your Juke? Do you still have it? If I get one, it'd be manual transmission.


_A day early for grave digging sir!_


----------



## tohunt4me

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont worry about the ratings.
> Take it very easy on your brakes
> and transmission....


Its a NISSAN ! WHAT TRANSMISSION !


----------



## UbaBrah

Anyone else wondering if it's their car, look up this one measurement and you'll know:










(that's for the Juke btw). I would say anything under 36/37 is no bueno.


----------



## JMpapichul0

I took an uber ride last week and the driver had a juke. And as i got in the back seat. I asked him if ppl have problems finding the back door bc ive heard of drivers with jukes having issues. And he was like most people try to get in front bc they think its a 2 door. Im like next time u should just leave them outside and if they cant figure it out then leave. Idk y its so complicated especially when its black door handles that are a different color than the car.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Wow, this thread is heavy on the innocent vibes of 2015-2016.

Nissan Juke is a clown car, tbf tho. 🤡


----------



## dgates01

waldowainthrop said:


> Nissan Juke is a clown car, tbf tho. &#129313;


It boggles the mind that someone would go onto a Nissan dealer lot and point at the Juke saying, "That's the one I want to spend 15 grand on". When I first saw that car, I wanted to apologize to the Pontiac Aztek, by saying there would never be an uglier car made. I was wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me

dgates01 said:


> It boggles the mind that someone would go onto a Nissan dealer lot and point at the Juke saying, "That's the one I want to spend 15 grand on". When I first saw that car, I wanted to apologize to the Pontiac Aztek, by saying there would never be an uglier car made. I was wrong.


Jukes are kind of cute








Ive seen worse . . .


----------



## Amos69

Zombies Walk


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

djino said:


> I am a newbie Uber driver that has just began taking requests this past weekend with my 2012 Nissan Juke.
> 
> I noticed that my first 5 pings were from couples who entered my car from each of the back doors. And I maintained my 5.0 rating. But then got to the 6th pax (young female) and 7th pax (young male), they came in the front seat with me which I found to be awkward. Tried to make small talk with these pax but ended that quickly as it appeared as if they didn't want to say much.
> 
> After those rides, I soon noticed my ratings fell to 4.88.
> 
> Yesterday evening, another pax entered the front. He also had a huge gym bag that he was carrying in his lap. I even made a comment that he could toss it in on the backseat if he wanted, but he insisted in keeping it in his lap. I noticed shortly after that ride, that my rating is now at 4.78 (after 14 trips). *WTF?*
> 
> I am wondering if I'm getting these bad ratings due to the fact that the PAX do not notice the door handle for the back doors, which is a vertical handle beside the back window (as shown below) and thus pax get annoyed that they have to sit in the front when they could have sat in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess from now on, as soon as I hit the arrive, I'll stretch my arm to the back and open up the back door while I wait for the pax to enter. I just prefer not to do this until I could confirm the name of the pax.
> 
> *Anyone else with a Juke run into similar issues? Do you think its a good chance that this is causing my ratings to fall? Or do people regularly get pax who jump into the front even when its only 1 pax?*


Instead of picking up your riders, try running them over!


----------

